# Free mp3 sounds



## Mattuk

Does anyone know of any website's that have good free mp3 animal sounds that you can download?


----------



## youngdon

Varmint Als site has them.


----------



## Mattuk

Thank you don.


----------



## youngdon

Foxpro also has some not to many but a few.


----------



## moladihunter

MS Custom Calls has a bunch
http://www.mscustomcalls.com/MP3.html


----------



## Mattuk

Thank you very much moladihunter, fantastic!


----------



## Swiss

+1 to Varmint Als


----------



## youngdon

Welcome to the forum Swiss !


----------



## ambush

I went thru the same thing and varmint al's is awesome , western rivers has a truck load - easy downloads , good luck ..


----------



## CO204yoter

how well do they work with the foxpro spitfire


----------



## ambush

That I do not know , I just put them on a mp-3 player . I am not sure this would go on a foxpro:usflag:


----------



## youngdon

Welcome to the forum ambush.


----------



## Mattuk

ambush said:


> I went thru the same thing and varmint al's is awesome , western rivers has a truck load - easy downloads , good luck ..


Thank you ambush and welcome.


----------



## ambush

Thanks u guys , I love this site - This is better than any of the the rest on the net . Thank's for having me . FUR DOWN !!


----------



## hassell

ambush said:


> Thanks u guys , I love this site - This is better than any of the the rest on the net . Thank's for having me . FUR DOWN !!


Welcome and Thanks for the compliments-- Enjoy!!


----------



## PredatorHuntingCalls

A little late to the conversation, but I found this one the other day.
http://www.tnpredators.com/Content/pa=showpage/pid=12.html

Jess


----------



## Mattuk

Thank you Jess I'll have a look.


----------



## JTKillough

http://www.western-rivers.com/Links-and-Downloads.asp?Agree=1 
Better late than never.


----------



## Mattuk

JTKillough said:


> http://www.western-rivers.com/Links-and-Downloads.asp?Agree=1
> Better late than never.


Thank you JT I'll give it a look.


----------



## PredatorHuntingCalls

Here's a couple more distress sounds. They seem decent.
http://www.rmvh.com/predatorcallingsounds.htm


----------



## Mattuk

Ok once again thank you and I'll have a look.


----------

